# Gram of weed?



## JCBourne (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm thinking about getting back into smoking the green for back pain and help me sleep at night. I've been out of the game for 6 years so I forgot a lot.

I know the more green, the better, brown is shit. Can someone post a pic of about what a gram is with something to scale it to?

Wish I could just grow it myself.

Thanks.


----------



## stylus187 (Oct 24, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> I'm thinking about getting back into smoking the green for back pain and help me sleep at night. I've been out of the game for 6 years so I forgot a lot.
> 
> I know the more green, the better, brown is shit. Can someone post a pic of about what a gram is with something to scale it to?
> 
> ...


 a gram of dank kind bud cost between 10 and 15 dollars. a gram of regs, who cares fuck regs! thats just horrible. go to a Dr. and just say your eyelash hurts, you can get prescribed legal nugs.lol.


----------



## Marat (Oct 24, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Get a scale.


----------



## stylus187 (Oct 24, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> I'm thinking about getting back into smoking the green for back pain and help me sleep at night. I've been out of the game for 6 years so I forgot a lot.
> 
> I know the more green, the better, brown is shit. Can someone post a pic of about what a gram is with something to scale it to?
> 
> ...


go to nugporn.com   Im not joking!!!


----------



## ROID (Oct 24, 2010)

it's nug or neg, get it nig ?

try BuyScales.com | Buy Scales | Scales | Digital Pocket Scale | Chords And Scales.  i gotta a digital scales accurate to .01 for less than 20 bucks counting shipping.


----------



## ROID (Oct 24, 2010)

YouTube - Three Six Mafia - Where is the Bud


----------



## 240PLUS (Oct 24, 2010)

well, I like to refer to ounces. usually (typically) a good half ounce with buds only I take the bag and let it settle. Compare the height of the green with that of your first two fingers closed together.  I know its ghetto,  but it always worked for me! If its thicker, than good for you, if not, you got got.


----------



## 240PLUS (Oct 24, 2010)

Well sometimes I just don't care, I just smoke it and enjoy


----------



## JCBourne (Oct 24, 2010)

I never used a scale but I was dumb and young. Do a lot of you guys use scales now? I might feel kind of weird busting out a scale to weigh it around the dealer, then again I don't want to get fucked over.

I would go to a doc for a script, but i'm not in Cali anymore where its easy as fuck to get it... Sigh...


----------



## JCBourne (Oct 24, 2010)

Great idea man. Any recommend sites for quality scales for a good price? Also, the stem shouldn't be included right? It's been too long I forgot almost everything.


----------



## Marat (Oct 24, 2010)

ten bucks

You're paying for the mass of the contents in the bag. If the bag contains stems or seeds, you're paying for that too. Obviously, you want to find a source that provides you with a product that no seeds or stems, just bud -- some stems are inevitable if you have some big nugs, though.

However, seeds are good to hold on to if you plan on growing. I recommend doing so -- it's really easy and cost conservative.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 25, 2010)

Marat said:


> ten bucks
> 
> You're paying for the mass of the contents in the bag. If the bag contains stems or seeds, you're paying for that too. Obviously, you want to find a source that provides you with a product that no seeds or stems, just bud -- some stems are inevitable if you have some big nugs, though.
> 
> However, seeds are good to hold on to if you plan on growing. I recommend doing so -- it's really easy and cost conservative.



So are you suggesting the dealer deseed and destem his weed before distubution? That ain't going to happen or he will be cutting into his own profit. Your basic sandwich baggie wieghs 1 gram. so if you buy a gram, it should wiegh 2 grams in the bar. but if your only buying 1 gram, it will probelby come in a zip lock coin bag also known as a pillow. Fat and stuffed is a good count.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 25, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Marat (Oct 25, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> So are you suggesting the dealer deseed and destem his weed before distubution?



No.


----------



## ROID (Oct 27, 2010)

wow...you rookies


----------



## maniclion (Oct 27, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> I'm thinking about getting back into smoking the green for back pain and help me sleep at night. I've been out of the game for 6 years so I forgot a lot.
> 
> I know the more green, the better, brown is shit. Can someone post a pic of about what a gram is with something to scale it to?
> 
> ...


Oh shit you mean the $160 worth I just bought that looks light grreen from all that white and gold was a rip off!!!!   AHHHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## ROID (Oct 28, 2010)

maniclion said:


> Oh shit you mean the $160 worth I just bought that looks light grreen from all that white and gold was a rip off!!!!   AHHHHHHHHHH!!!




dude you just got screwed over. feed it to the dogs


----------



## maniclion (Oct 28, 2010)

ROID said:


> dude you just got screwed over. feed it to the dogs


Nah I'll just drop the remaining 5 nugs in a pot with a couple sticks of real butter and use it for cooking my lunch's for work....


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 29, 2010)

Weed ain't like it used to be.  I'm stoned off my arse right now.  $70 for 2 grams of purple kush.


----------



## JCBourne (Nov 4, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Weed ain't like it used to be.  I'm stoned off my arse right now.  $70 for 2 grams of purple kush.



Werd. I smoked my second bowl and i'm feeling good, first time being high in years. My brothers I feel great to report at this moment. May go for another bowl.


----------



## 240PLUS (Nov 12, 2010)

pot, food, *grand theft auto san andreas, need i say more?*


----------



## SFW (Nov 12, 2010)

1/4 oz for $30 these days in central florida. its unmanicured, seeds stems etc but price is right. Midgrade but works well with a drink and a temaz.

Higher end is hybrid skunk, diesel, and og kush for 30 a gram. manicured, seedless/stemless.


----------



## SFW (Nov 12, 2010)

maniclion said:


> Nah I'll just drop the remaining 5 nugs in a pot with a couple sticks of real butter and use it for cooking my lunch's for work....


 
i use to grind my buds to a powder before cannabutter. 

you jsut drop the nugs in without pulverizing? 

Ever use hexane to make oil with fan leaves? Couple of drops on a bowl of mids or even a cig. niceness.


----------



## 240PLUS (Nov 12, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> 1/4 oz for $30 these days in central florida. its unmanicured, seeds stems etc but price is right. Midgrade but works well with a drink and a temaz.
> 
> Higher end is hybrid skunk, diesel, and og kush for 30 a gram. manicured, seedless/stemless.



Tampa here.....I used to get this local bud for $50 an 1/8. I personally new the guy. No seeds, no shake, I'm talkin' he'd cut the bud at the end and let it fall in the baggy type of product. This stuff was so potent that one hit would leave you stoned for 3 hours. It was a setiva and I loved it. I haven't seen any like that since. he fell off the face of the earth and I haven't talked to him since. 

True AK-47?


----------



## 240PLUS (Nov 12, 2010)

Damn I miss those dayzz


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 12, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> I'm thinking about getting back into smoking the green for back pain and help me sleep at night. I've been out of the game for 6 years so I forgot a lot.
> 
> I know the more green, the better, brown is shit. Can someone post a pic of about what a gram is with something to scale it to?
> 
> ...



without a doubt, this is the best thing you could use as a sleep aid, I do. And I sleep like a little baby, everynight.

Plus, with the added benefit of giving you an appetite and you get high. And you'll never get hooked!

With that back pain you'll be able to get a Dr's. script for the legal bud. Believe me when I say, you will get the best herb you've ever smoked!


----------



## SFW (Nov 12, 2010)

> Tampa here.....I used to get this local bud for $50 an 1/8. I personally new the guy. No seeds, no shake, I'm talkin' he'd cut the bud at the end and let it fall in the baggy type of product. This stuff was so potent that one hit would leave you stoned for 3 hours. It was a setiva and I loved it. I haven't seen any like that since. he fell off the face of the earth and I haven't talked to him since.
> 
> True AK-47?


 
ahh i was out your way this weekend around brandon, then downtown. 

true sativa is hard to come by. very pleasant and heady high. Ive thought of some amazing shit on sativa. came up with an awesome idea i wanted to patent as well. still working on that. lol

very hard to score good sativa unless its hybrid. theyre hard to grow because of their height. indicas stay bushy and stout so its ideal for indoor grows...as well as backyards.


----------



## 240PLUS (Nov 12, 2010)

Exactly. I ponder alot when I'm high. The problem is..I never remember my ideas when I come down. The good bud is out there!!!!! Keep lookin'!


----------



## Tesla (Nov 12, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Nov 12, 2010)

IronAddict said:


> With that back pain you'll be able to get a Dr's. script for the legal bud. Believe me when I say, you will get the best herb you've ever smoked!


 

Werd Brutha........I get it straight from the club here in Cali.......Blue Dream and Afgoo are my 2 favorites so far


----------



## 240PLUS (Nov 12, 2010)

Awsome Tune Ponyshow...I needed that.


----------



## SFW (Nov 12, 2010)

240PLUS said:


> Exactly. I ponder alot when I'm high. The problem is..I never remember my ideas when I come down. The good bud is out there!!!!! Keep lookin'!


 

word dude. im really considering relocating to cali for a script. eventually that is.... 

as far as remembering what i thought of while baked...i try to write things down sometimes. then i try to decypher the chicken scratch i scribbled down and it usually makes no fucking sense. jibberish when sober.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 12, 2010)

Strong ass shit.......by far the best I've ever had!!!!

Afgoo (Afgooey) Medical Marijuana Strain Review


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 12, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Werd Brutha........I get it straight from the club here in Cali.......Blue Dream and Afgoo are my 2 favorites so far



Outstanding my Bro.

I purchased yesterday a 1/4 of LA confidential, a 1/4 of Purple Princess and an 1/8 of OG Fire. Haven't gotten around to the PP or the Fire yet, but the LA got me soo damn high.

Oh, and to make things even better. Because yesterday was Vets day I received a discount on top of my vet discount I already receive. I never heard of such a thing, but it's great!

Thank you, D.A.V.C


----------



## Tesla (Nov 12, 2010)

OG Fire is awesome......forgot about that one....my peeps always seem to have a stash of that up here in No. Cal


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 12, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> OG Fire is awesome......forgot about that one....my peeps always seem to have a stash of that up here in No. Cal



Yeah, that Afgoo and the blue dream are very good, too!

I live in so cal., and there are about 35 dispensaries in about a 10 mile radius from me, god damn it's great. Never again  will I be without my meds.


----------



## 240PLUS (Nov 12, 2010)

Lucky f**kers


----------



## Tesla (Nov 12, 2010)

IronAddict said:


> Yeah, that Afgoo and the blue dream are very good, too!
> 
> I live in so cal., and there are about 35 dispensaries in about a 10 mile radius from me, god damn it's great. Never again will I be without my meds.


 
Fuck........right there in my Sig.........don't forget about Headband

Headband Strain Review | the magic dragon


Very nice Nugg if u can get ur hands on sum.


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 12, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Fuck........right there in my Sig.........don't forget about Headband
> 
> Headband Strain Review | the magic dragon
> 
> ...



No doubt! Or the OG kush or the Amnesia or the Purple Erkle.

Have you ever imbibed the Pineapple trainwreck ?

Great high and the best aftertase ever! I wasn't sure if I should smoke it, or just stuff it all in my mouth, like some chew.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 12, 2010)

I think I did have some Pineapple once.......I can't remember, so it musta been bomb.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 12, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> i use to grind my buds to a powder before cannabutter.
> 
> you jsut drop the nugs in without pulverizing?
> 
> Ever use hexane to make oil with fan leaves? Couple of drops on a bowl of mids or even a cig. niceness.


I break it up, and I don't fool with straining it out I leave the herb in the butter it's like garlic butter but green.....


----------



## maniclion (Nov 12, 2010)

I got some shit right now that's got a blueish color to it, it's the cleanest high I've ever felt....I feel joyful and have a strong body buzz but I don't feel fucked up it's almost like vicodin, really great stuff, probably a hybrid...


----------



## SFW (Nov 12, 2010)

^ ahh blueberry strain genetics.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 12, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> ^ ahh blueberry strain genetics.



It's very euphoric and smells different than my normal stuff....


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 12, 2010)

maniclion said:


> It's very euphoric and smells different than my normal stuff....



HI. skunk that's the hybrid.

but the high is close to Maui wowee, and that's the sativa.

both damn good shit, though!


----------



## blergs. (Nov 12, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> I'm thinking about getting back into smoking the green for back pain and help me sleep at night. I've been out of the game for 6 years so I forgot a lot.
> 
> I know the more green, the better, brown is shit. Can someone post a pic of about what a gram is with something to scale it to?
> 
> ...


man a pic would do nothign!
if its sticky and compressed it will look small if its dry and fluffy it will look big.
so thet really dont count. get a scail.
also the brown weed (sensai, jamacan,choctie ect) is not shit, sure soem can but if have soem that where better then the hyrdo (green) weed. you can have very green weed and its be compleate shit .

you sound very young not to know theses basics.
anyway i dotn normally drop into rec drug  talk but its my OP that it should be more legal then boos and is much less harmful. so my op is if i can say " i had a beer" i should be able to say " I had a joint"


BTW i was in a car accedent and acually use cannabise for back pain and help with sleep, but dont use it during the day.
I find it helps i use it  and also kavakava, somtimes some valarien root also.
much safer then pain meds like perks ect. wich my doc offerd me  i keep declining.
(dont even think of PM'g me asking for some lol)


----------



## blergs. (Nov 12, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Fuck........right there in my Sig.........don't forget about Headband
> 
> Headband Strain Review | the magic dragon
> 
> ...


hey you know whats funny i think I, "I mean a freind" had this one not too long ago. from ontario no? lol funny shit.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 12, 2010)

I want some strawberry cough like they smoked in Children of Men, that sounds awesome...


----------



## SFW (Nov 12, 2010)

i love the shit that smells like citrus. and after you break it up your fingers smell like you just peeled a grapefruit. cant for the life of me find it anymore.

the high was mainly sativa with a hint of couch-lock indica. prob 75/25 ratio


----------



## maniclion (Nov 12, 2010)

I had some shit a week ago that was so sticky I could have thrown it at the wall and watched it walk down like those sticky spider toys they used to have in cereal boxes....


----------



## SFW (Nov 12, 2010)

maniclion said:


> I had some shit a week ago that was so sticky I could have thrown it at the wall and watched it walk down like those sticky spider toys they used to have in cereal boxes....


 


I love that shit!

You ever scrape the resin from your pipe and just dump the gooey tar all over a fresh bowl...and watch it bubble up and melt into the bud as you ignite it? 

I like to use ephedrine or albuterol prior to smoking so that my airways are more open...and the bronchi can absorb all of that cbd/cbn/thc


----------



## ATyler (Nov 12, 2010)

You don't need a scale if your going to purchase such small amounts. A gram is about 3 bowls.


----------



## JCBourne (Nov 12, 2010)

I got some mids and it's not that great. It's brownish and don't smoke well like the Cali cronic I used to get. Too bad I moved out of Cali otherwise i'd get myself a card no problem. 

This shit I got now feels like its got tabacco in it, maybe im just crazy but I have read it happens. Then again last time I smoked was in Cali and it was good weed, this is just mid weed so it aint that great. Maybe i'll spend a little more next time. Mid's cost $40 for 7 grams, $60 for better stuff.


----------



## JCBourne (Nov 12, 2010)

ATyler said:


> You don't need a scale if your going to purchase such small amounts. A gram is about 3 bowls.



At the time I was curious to how much a gram would be. Now i'm buying a lot more then that.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 12, 2010)

Just buy an ounce or 2 each time you buy, trust me you'll be glad you did....


----------



## maniclion (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm headed home to smoke and listen BB's "The In Sound From Way Out"


----------



## Marat (Nov 12, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> I got some mids and it's not that great. It's brownish and don't smoke well
> 
> Maybe i'll spend a little more next time. Mid's cost $40 for 7 grams



Smoking that brick weed isn't any fun. Invest in good product -- you don't need to be a connoisseur to notice the difference.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 12, 2010)

Marat said:


> Smoking that brick weed isn't any fun. Invest in good product -- you don't need to be a connoisseur to notice the difference.


 







I have to scrape my pipe til tomm. morning when I pik up sum Blue Dream


----------



## MyK (Nov 12, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> At the time I was curious to how much a gram would be. Now i'm buying a lot more then that.


 
its only been 3 weeks lol!


----------



## maniclion (Nov 13, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> You ever scrape the resin from your pipe and just dump the gooey tar all over a fresh bowl...and watch it bubble up and melt into the bud as you ignite it?


I had a stoned epiphany of a use for the  resin.....you know when you cut a plant it bleeds from the stem, it's a natural flow in plants in stress to start sending nutrients back into the main stem thats why I have noticed a bud is stronger closer to wear it was cut off....maybe it's not a lot but i bet some stronger chemicals are bleeding off that wound so they could dab some resin on the open stem and stem the bleeding.....


----------



## JCBourne (Nov 30, 2010)

Man.. Weed makes me horny.    



This thread also took me 10 minutes to write.


----------



## 240PLUS (Dec 1, 2010)

Just got a call from an old friend of mine. It's that time of year and yes you bet....I'm getting a bag of some high quality...owwww!!!


----------



## maniclion (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm still cruising on the ounce of white widow I bought a few days back.....1 bong hit to be cool, 2 hits to chill, 3 hits to trip and 4 hits to stare at the floor


----------

